# JunkYards in Portland area



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I'm just looking for some good junkyards (similar to U-pull it), a place where you can go in a yank the parts yourself. Anyone have any suggestions? Oh and I don't mind driveing down to Salem every now and then. 
Thanks
Josh


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

There's a good one near Salem, I believe it's a U-Pull-It on Turner. They have quite a few B13s and their prices are awesome.


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I went there this last weekend, they had a lot more sentras then the Upullits in the portland, vacouver, tigard area. I still curious as to any other junkyards that anyone might know of.
Thanks
Josh


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

there is Portland Import on Wittiker Way. it's just off 122nd between Sandy Blvd and Airport Way. they have a few but unless you live close to them you might want to call them to see if they have the parts for you. they pull most every thing for you.
hope that helps.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

only junkyard i've been to was the u-pull-it in tigard. they only had two sentras there, most everything was gone. i pulled a dimmer switch and a couple wiring harnesses worth over $150 at a dealership for only $2.  

were the sentras at that salem place pretty much striped down to nothin?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

I went there about a week ago and they had some pretty good stuff. About 5 b13 sentras and 3 nx2000's there was a center consul there in pretty rough shape. The cars haven't been picked over too much, it's worth the trip.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2002)

Josh - What junkyard was this that you are talking about?


----------



## Joshb13sentra (May 13, 2002)

U-pullit in salem.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Also check out Pick-A-Part on Turner. I picked up a power mirror switch, the plastic that goes over the gauges, a bunch of bulbs, a grille, two Subaru door panels (for my brother's Cooper), and two washer tanks (also for the Cooper), all for $25. They have a bunch of B12s and B13s, a B13 SE-R, and a B14 Sentra in there. There's some Pulsars, a G20, and a few miscelaneous old Nissans in there as well.


----------

